# Lessons Learned



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok since some people seem to be running out of ideas in other game threads lets see if anyone wants to try a new one. 

Think up any lesson you have learned and make it fun! Lets have 3 lessons posted then to start the next person viewing the first 3 lessons can pick a winner. After the initial start the winner of the lessons learned will pick the winner out of the next 3 lessons learned. Funniest lesson learned wins! 

1st lesson learned:
When getting a relative to film you working horses make sure they know how to use the camera correctly. Yes those small compact video cameras are a great investment for farm use but it is very hard to use footage of working a horse when it was all filmed "upside down"! Yes true lesson learned, as the flip screen comes out and can rotate my uncle held it upside down and didn't notice a thing. We had potential buyer come out and wanted to view past rides and he pops in the tape. . . everyone goes silent. . . and he states. . . "Well you see here that is one outstanding colt! And my niece can rack him up one side and down the other!?!?!" We all burst out laughing. 

(I will have to try to get that tape dubbed over to my computer as I would love to show off that fancy riding skills I used to have :laugh: )

Ok Two more and we will see how this goes.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is so funny!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, it was so priceless. But do you have a lesson learned? Thought this could be a good way to learn more about people here too! :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am sure I do I just have to think of one......


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

2nd Lesson Learned:
While a client is out viewing the goats, do not stand too close to the buck pen while you chat...during rutt especially...unless you want to get peed on. :laugh: Yes...it happened to me and I did learn my lesson. I think "Sparks" was trying to get my attention. :ROFL:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh KW! I bet you were smelling pretty good after that!?! (I had the hubby holding our big buck one day and it took him a bit to figure out he got pee'd on)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My lesson learned is don't look in a stall window that has hot wire around it.... your nose tingles for awhile after the shock!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

No matter how sorry you feel for your doe when her kids are getting weaned, don't sleep in the barn to comfort her. She won't pay any attention to you, and you won't get any sleep. :laugh:


----------

